# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Mdłości, wymioty po jedzeniu

## Kinga

Od jakiegoś miesiąca po każdym posiłku robi mi się nie dobrze, mdli mnie i bierze na wymioty. 
Kiedyś miałam celiakię i byłam przez to bardzo chuda. Gdy już zaczęłam jeść gluten cały czas starałam się przytyć, jednak z małym skutkiem. 
Bardzo mało jem i chodzę głodna, bo boję się, że gdy tylko coś zjem to zwymiotuje. 
Co to może być? Czy to może być na tle nerwowym?
Nie podejrzewam że to anoreksja itp.

----------


## Kamil

Mogą być to początkowe objawy anoreksji, nerwicy, a może jesteś w ciąży?
Proponuję wizytę u lekarza, jeśli chcesz poprawić swoje zdrowie.

----------

